# 2013 Amateur Contingency - New Breed Archery



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

NEW BREED ARCHERY is offering contingency money to amateurs as outlined below;


Adult Classes $200 – 1st $50 – 2nd $25 – 3rd for the classes listed below. 
(Young Adult classes listed below will payout - $150 - 1st, $50 - 2nd, $25 - 3rd )


*2013 ASA ProAms -
FL & AL - Open A, Limited, Womens Open A, Senior Masters Open, 
Senior Women, Bow Novice. 

LA & KY - K45, Unlimited, Super Senior, Womens Known, 
Womens Open B, Young Adult Open. 

TX & IL - Open B, Open C, Sr. Open, Womens Hunter,
Hunter, Young Adult Pins.

CLASSIC - ALL of the above listed amateur adult and young adult classes.*

*2013 IBO World – *
Female Bowhunter Open Male Compound Unaided 
Male Bowhunter Open Male Bowhunter Fingers 
Female Bowhunter Release Hunter Fingers 
Male Bowhunter Release Male Seniors 
Female Hunter Class Female Seniors 
Male Hunter Class Master Class 
Advanced Hunter Youth Release 15-17 ($150, $50, $25) 
Senior Hunter


•	All classes must have a minimum of 20 shooters. 
•	Shooter must shoot a New Breed bow. 
•	Shooter must visibly wear the official New Breed logo on their shirt or hat during the competition and awards.
•	Shooter must provide a photograph as proof of participation and that advertising requirements were fulfilled.
•	Shooter must notify New Breed immediately, if New Breed is onsite, to be provided with on stage award; or within one week to claim contingency check. 

Contingency will only be paid at the events listed and only for the classes listed with each event. New Breed retains the right to disqualify any individual from the contingency program due to inappropriate or unsportsmanlike conduct.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

anyone shooting a New Breed bow is eligible, this is not just for staff, but everyone.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

That is great news Julie! The Nation seems to be growing daily! Thanks to New Breed for stepping up o honor their shooter!


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for helping out the Shooters.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

That is great! Kudos for including others shooting New Breed as well!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is fantastic!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Just a little bump for this one! Guys these are sweet shootin bows!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep hopefully those that do target shoot can take advantage of this deal.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

lets keep this ttt


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Really Wish I could make the ASA Shoots that are the Class that I will be shootin. But I'll still be Shootin My Cyborg!!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

This is our first year to offer this - the way things have been growing at New Breed, things will only get even better as we go forward.



JAG said:


> NEW BREED ARCHERY is offering contingency money to amateurs as outlined below;
> 
> 
> Adult Classes $200 – 1st $50 – 2nd $25 – 3rd for the classes listed below.
> ...


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Another great offer from New Breed !!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

we try!


4him said:


> Another great offer from New Breed !!


----------

